# Alterations and Tailors in Dubai



## alexalexa (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi,

I am wondering if you know of any alterations place in Dubai (preferably JBR or Marina). In Vienna they are all over the place, but here I have seen nothing in my region.

Furthermore I was wondering if you have made any experience with tailors here. Is it usual to get suits and shirts tailored?

That's what I found on time out dubai, but I'd like to hear personal experiences.... 

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/dubai/co...ion=thiswe ek


Thank you!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

alexalexa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if you know of any alterations place in Dubai (preferably JBR or Marina). In Vienna they are all over the place, but here I have seen nothing in my region.
> 
> ...


They have tailors at all the malls. Last time I bought some dress pants for work they were too long, so I just popped into the tailor at MOE and they hemmed them rather cheaply. I just had to wait 3 days. Whenever you see those shops with all the fabric for making the traditional Arab dress for men or women then they can fix your clothes for you.


----------

